# Fluval FX5



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...I stopped at the lfs a couple days ago and they had two in their "new stuff" section. 

Pictures of a new lfs in Orange included a couple on the floor there.

So...anyone have one or seen one in action? It certainly looks like a monster of a filter.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

This guy has one on a 240g tank...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/232059-post28.htmlhttp://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/28186-fs-e-tennelus.html


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

It really impresses me as a better mousetrap from Fluval. The screw down lid must be a great way to get it water tight as I've had problems with Fluval 303 and 304 series in the past.


----------



## tomas110011 (Jul 25, 2005)

I use a FX5 on my 6x2x2 tank and am very happy with it. The automatic start is fantastic for maintaince as it doesn't require any siphoning. 
The flow is also enormous for a cannister filter, something like 2000liters per hour

I also got a great deal on mine online $330 Australian dollars, I would be looking at well over $1000 for a similar performing Eheim.


----------

